# Hymer LED Conversion



## courty (Apr 25, 2012)

As there is lots of chat about LEDs and converting old fittings, though I would post last weekends mission - upgrade the under cupboard kitchen light on my Hymer B644 from Florescent to LED.

I managed to get hold of a couple of 50cm LED strips that were mounted in an Aluminum channel, this looked good as I though it would help keep it cool as the LED's were the bigger and brighter 5050 types and they were tightly spaced.

Removed the fitting (the defuser cover is a bugg3r to remove) and drilled out the rivets holding in the florescent fitting and control gear - the whole lot then pulls out of the fitting on a metal plate. Stripped the plate to leave just the bent metal.

Drilled 3 holes through the plate into the back of the LED channel and pop revet'd the channel on to the plate. slide in the LED strip and, using the old wiring, rewired the fitting via the switch to the LED (using a meter to check + and - as with most Hymers, the colours are random polarity on the lights.)

Bolted the whole thing back in place, replaced the cover and job done.

Took about 1:30hr and looks great, superb Cool White light and far brighter than the old florescent. 

I've now done all of the Hymer in LED's and with all the internal lights on I've gone from about 7A to about 1A !

Courty


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks good - pray tell where you got the ali mounted led's!


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I have just completed the same project but used self adhesive LED strip. I kept the original flourescent and stuck the LED the full length of the difuser. As you say, a much brighter light.

curlyboy


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

courty said:


> As there is lots of chat about LEDs and converting old fittings, though I would post last weekends mission - upgrade the under cupboard kitchen light on my Hymer B644 from Florescent to LED.
> 
> I managed to get hold of a couple of 50cm LED strips that were mounted in an Aluminum channel, this looked good as I though it would help keep it cool as the LED's were the bigger and brighter 5050 types and they were tightly spaced.
> 
> ...


Nice job!


----------



## courty (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the comments..

The ridged light strips are from ebay, you want the 5050 version

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cool-Whit...Night_Lights_Fairy_Lights&hash=item5ae6304147

You need to be prepared to solder new power wires on as the supplied ones are not great. the fitting however is superb with metal backed PCB board for the LED's and aluminum extruded strip taking the heat away. very solid..

Courty


----------



## youngfish (Jun 14, 2012)

You can't make the fan light flash because there's no wire connected to it (it's spinning and powered inductively). Most of the front LEDs are hard-wired to specific circuits on the motherboard and can't be made to flash either. You'll have to add your own display with its own LEDs to do this.


----------

